# How can an item like this be smuggled past the police?



## ironpony (Sep 6, 2019)

In my story, a woman receives protection from the police, cause she knows too much, and is in danger.  However, I want her to carry an item with her while under protection without the police knowing she has it.  But I assume they would search her purse as some sort of protocol, if she was receiving protection, wouldn't they?

Or is there any believable way, she can get an item past them without them seeing that is big enough that it needs a purse or handbag for concealment?


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 6, 2019)

If it's small enough, there's always the "prison purse," favored by POW's and prisoners the world over. (i.e. stuffing said object in one's ass or other bodily orifice...)


----------



## Winston (Sep 6, 2019)

Amnesiac said:


> If it's small enough, there's always the "prison purse," favored by POW's and prisoners the world over. (i.e. stuffing said object in one's ass or other bodily orifice...)



I'm glad you went there first.
At our local jail, one of the "regulars" tried to sneak in a novelty bank shaped like a bowling pin (about 1/3 size?).  I think it had pot in it?  I DID NOT process that booking.  
Ah, the mysteries of the human body.


----------



## Trollheart (Sep 6, 2019)

Depends, obviously, on what it is. Could be concealed inside something like a book, a bottle, a furry toy ostensibly for her niece etc.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 6, 2019)

Amnesiac said:


> If it's small enough, there's always the "prison purse," favored by POW's and prisoners the world over. (i.e. stuffing said object in one's ass or other bodily orifice...)




It's actually called a prison wallet, to keester an object.
But I don't believe the police would search this woman unless she was being held as a *material witness*, which is a fancy way of saying that she is a criminal testifying against her will.


----------



## Xander416 (Sep 7, 2019)

ironpony said:


> In my story, a woman receives protection from the police, cause she knows too much, and is in danger.  However, I want her to carry an item with her while under protection without the police knowing she has it.  But I assume they would search her purse as some sort of protocol, if she was receiving protection, wouldn't they?
> 
> Or is there any believable way, she can get an item past them without them seeing that is big enough that it needs a purse or handbag for concealment?


What kind of item are we talking about? Something for self-defense? Thumb drive with nuclear launch codes? Vial containing a sample of a zombie pathogen?


----------



## KenTR (Sep 7, 2019)

Have her throw it waaaaaay up high.


----------



## Winston (Sep 7, 2019)

Seriously, it may be a bit before your time, but look up _Johnny Mnemonic._ 
I mean, if it's data or some other kind of info, a chip implant would be hard to find unless one conducted an invasive search.  
She could even hide it herself with an injection.  People are doing that stuff today.  IDK.  That's GRU or CIA stuff.


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 7, 2019)

Ralph Rotten said:


> It's actually called a prison wallet, to keester an object.
> But I don't believe the police would search this woman unless she was being held as a *material witness*, which is a fancy way of saying that she is a criminal testifying against her will.



Well, the difference may be geographical. Never heard it called a prison wallet.


----------



## ironpony (Sep 10, 2019)

Okay thanks, I saw Johnny Mnemonic long ago.  But the item is too large to stick in an orifice, or through injection.  It's big enough that it has to be concealed with a bag, like a purse or something like that.  But I thought if someone was under witness protection, that is if the police are watching her at a hotel or some place, so she is not killed to keep her from testifying, that they would search her belongings to make sure everything is in legal order, and nothing suspicious was up, unless I'm wrong?


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 10, 2019)

Interesting question. I have no experience with witness protection, but I don't know that the police would search the victim/protectee's bags. Anyone like Room Service or other personnel going INTO the protectee's room would likely have their service cart inspected, I guess. Chances are, the officer would accompany anyone that went into the room under whatever guise.


----------



## Ma'am (Sep 10, 2019)

A woman around here was caught carrying a turkey out of the grocery store under her dress. I guess she either hobbled out with it between her knees or tied it with a rope and let it dangle or, well, who knows.


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 10, 2019)

Ma'am said:


> A woman around here was caught carrying a turkey out of the grocery store under her dress. I guess she either hobbled out with it between her knees or tied it with a rope and let it dangle or, well, who knows.



Well, at least it wasn't a three-day old trout. LOL


----------



## ironpony (Sep 29, 2019)

Oh okay, as long as the readers wouldn't think the police are too stupid for not having searched the protected witness's bags.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Oct 3, 2019)

Is she going into a secure area? If not, I don't see why they would search her without probable cause.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh i just thought they might search her in case it was some sort of set up or something like that.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Oct 3, 2019)

If you want, you could write a little scene where the cops try to search her and she takes a 4th Amendment stance.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh okay, but would she be worried that the police might assign her protection and cooperate with her, if she starts throwing in conditions and terms like that?


----------



## J.T. Chris (Oct 3, 2019)

Well, the police may not like it, but they have rules to follow too.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 4, 2019)

Oh okay, I thought that if a witness doesn't adhere to the police's rules, then the police can just withdraw the protection, if the boss cop approves of it, cause he doesn't like her not adhering to the protection rules.


----------



## JasoninNV (Oct 7, 2019)

If it's too big for an orifice, is it possibly small enough at least for said woman to tuck under a breast? Not to be too graphic, but women have a few extra hiding spots men don't.

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------

